

How We Went From Being Virtually Unknown to 3k Signups a Day in 5 Weeks Pt 3 - dshipper
http://dshipper.posterous.com/how-we-went-from-being-virtually-unknown-to-3-2

======
Peroni
_Pitch your app to everyone who will listen. What do you have to lose right?_

Whilst this is a simple little statement, a fear of rejection has crippled so
many businesses before the even got off the ground.

Well done. I'm glad your honest approach has paid off.

~~~
jemka
Sales 101 really applies here. That fear of rejection needs to be overcome.
This is especially true for something one or a few people are building for
potentially hundreds or thousands or even millions. There is no way for those
few people to completely understand the needs of many. You WILL fail. You WILL
be rejected. It's not a matter of "if". It's a matter of how yo learn from
those rejections and failures.

~~~
dshipper
I absolutely agree with everything you said here. Avoiding failure isn't the
key. You HAVE to fail. As long as you learn from the experience then the
failing is worthwhile.

------
chopsueyar
I am curious as to what methods/strategies you implemented to bring server
load to acceptable levels.

Author mentioned the helpful assistance of Rackspace.

More specifics, please.

~~~
dshipper
Hey, I wrote a little piece about more technical things that we did to get our
servers back up here: <http://dshipper.posterous.com/44286486> feel free to
shoot me an email if you want to know more

------
bigohms
I appreciate the time you guys put into writing about your experience. Thanks
for that.

~~~
makethetick
Ditto, I enjoyed reading your last three posts. Thanks for sharing.

~~~
dshipper
No problem I really enjoyed putting them together

------
hallmark
Thanks for the mention. Great job guys! :)

~~~
dshipper
No problem thanks for your help!

